# RIP Carrot



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

My sweet little Carrot passed today in my arms. I don't know what caused it, I only know my heart is broken. I have had bunnies before, but none like him. My dogs found him under our shed (it would have been two years in November.) The vet estimated he was around 6 mos old and most likely someone had let him go, as he was clean and healthy, and neutered. He was the most amazing little bunny, loved to be cuddled and rub his face against yours. He never bit, kicked or scratched, even when getting his nails done...he just would sit in my lap. My son, who is 14 and autistic (we just had his party yesterday) loved him more then words could express. They are not here right now (they had gone swimming). I don't know how to break this to him. I found a lump in his stomach this morning. I will be having a necropsy done, I need to know what happened. And then having him cremated. I am thankful I was holding him as he left, and my kids didn't just find him passed on in his cage. Please say a prayer for little Carrot........we will never forget our little baby.:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's really funny to us how some bunnies don't have a great start, but, in spite of that, they are the sweetest souls. No matter how much time we have with them, it's never long enough. Goodbye little man and rest in peace.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

